# Berata Xtrema 2 Versus Benelli SBE 2



## AV

Need advice on what gun I should get a Berata Xtrema 2 or a Benelli SBE 2.

I mainly hunt ducks and geese and some times snows looking at getting 3.5 in and a 28 in barrel Iam kinda stuck on the Berata but I wanted to get your opinions. All input would be great thanks!!


----------



## dfisher

I don't know anything about the SBE 2 but the original SBE is pretty hard to beat in my book. Of course, I really, really, really likes that Xtrema when it first came out too.

Good luck deciding.
Dan


----------



## duckp

B Extrema if recoil is an issue.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Go to the shotgun forum and search this subject there has to be 100 threads on this the last 3 years..


----------



## echoXLT

Neither, get a Super X3. I will say though that the majority of people I've hunted with use Benelli's but I've also seen alot of them with problems too.


----------



## mallardhunter

i would get an extrema i have a 3.5 inch and use it for everything. shot alot with it and it hasn't jammed, ive hunted in rain and snow. The really nice thing is the auqua tech cover, it helps it so the gun don't rust and it actually works.


----------



## Hardsell

Benelli SBEII for performance, reliability, and overall hunting use.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Very simple, get the one that fits and feels best for you. If both are the same then you can choose which type of recoil system you want. The Berreta is gas driven and will have significant less felt recoil. But being gas does have some more areas that need to be cleaned.

Both have proven to be reliable in the field and issues related to not working come from lack of maintenance in most cases regardless of the brand. Some people will claim they can go seasons without cleaning their gun. I ask the simple question of why would you pay that much for a gun and not take steps to make it last as long as possible?

Berreta has all of its internal and external parts coated to reduce rust. Benelli does not from what I understand, I could be wrong on that.

Both are good quality guns and from a in the field performance one is not better than the other properly maintained.


----------



## Decoyer

Both guns are over priced pieces of ****. I've seen a lot of Benelli's and Beretta's break down in the field, mine included. Save yourself a couple hundred bucks and get a SX3. I have NEVER seen a winchester have mechanical issues in the field.


----------



## barebackjack

Ron's right, get the one thats most comfortable for you, im not shooting it, you are. Its nice that both are capable of easy customizations at home with shims and such.

That being said, ive never liked the feel of the extrema. They kinda feel like shouldering a baseball bat. The benellis feel much more comfie for me. As for reliability, I dont think benelli can be beat. Ive used an M1 for ten years now, thousands and thousands and thousands of rounds at waterfowl, upland, and at the clay range. NEVER had a problem. Hands down the most reliable autoloader there is IMO. Ive heard bad about both, but have no personal experience with extremas, just 'nellis. Im also a big fan of recoil op. Ive seen too many gas op's balk at the plate.

It doesnt matter what you have, if you dont take care of it, it wont work.


----------



## Hardsell

Decoyer: Care to describe some of the problems you've had with the auto loaders you mentioned?


----------



## poutpro

I have heard just as many problems with the Super X series. One being that the barrels will tend to bulge out. One problem I have with my SBEII is that it will not fire low-base target loads reliably. 1 in 50 or so will not produce enough recoil to cycle.


----------



## AWO

I've had the Beretta Extrema 1 and 2's, the Benelli SBE2 and a Super X 2, I stuck with the original Extrema with the stocks off of a Extrema 2. I sent the Extrema 2 back after a week due to Beretta's TERRIBLE turn around on special order times, still haven't recieved my front stock in 2 months now!!! Super X2 was o.k., heavy in the front, and did have issues in the field with the action not fully closed and not firing the shell. My buddy has one and the shell fired and blew out the chamber, pretty freak accident there. SBE 2 was a pain in the *** to take apart and there was still way too much recoil, I don't care what anyone says. Relible gun in the long run, but I don't like to ache after a day of throwing 3 1/2" Heavy Steel at snows.

Beretta is the easiest to take completely apart in my opinion out of the 3. Still shooting the first Extrema I bought, plan on getting it dipped in a month to "restore" it.


----------



## SDwaterfowler

I agree on getting the one that fits YOU. I boiled my final decision down to the same 2 guns. When I tried them for fit there is a huge difference in the 2 guns, IMO. The SBEII did not fit me at all but the XtremaII fit me better than every gun in the shop. That made for a pretty easy decision. I got one with the KO also, but pretty sure it wasn't worth the extra $$ because 3.5" shells are so expensive now days that I only shoot 3" anyways. I can say that I will not be replacing my XtremaII any time soon. It is a great gun. But it all boils down to the gun that fits you the best as well as the one that will be reliable.


----------



## Chuck Smith

I was like SDwaterfowler as well.

I had shot a SBE I and then I have owned a berretta 303. So i knew how each gun works. So I decided to see which one fits me better. The Extrema II was the ticket. It has a shorter stock on it and fit this short armed guy better. I also tried it out like I hunt....i went to the layout blind section and tried it out. With the shorter stock it fit perfect for me and inside the blind. What I mean it is a short pull up I don't have to extend my arms as much as with the SBE II.

So like others have stated just go to a gun store and try them out. See which one fits you the best.

But one thing is Berreta's customer service is poor. I had a problem with my sight (they discontinued that model and switched all to a better sight). They did not get back to my emails for 2 months. They did not return phone calls. I really laid into them. But they did send me the new sight system in the mail. They do make it right but it takes time.


----------



## Jungda99

I have shot the Etrema 2 with KO for 3 years now. Lots of trap, Pheasant, ducks geese you name it. Not one misfire. Comes apart easy. If someone gave me every autoloader on the market I wouuld still go for the Extrema 2 with KO any day. I clean mine after every weekend of hunting just for good measure.

As far as the kick Off my old saying goes "its better to have and not need than to need and not have" you are going to have this gun for life so why not spend the extra $200 and make it more comfortable to shoot?


----------



## Hardsell

Chuck: 
You can get the SBEIIs with 3 different butt pads, so they should be able to fit almost anyone's LOP now. I'm getting my SBEII shortly. I have an SBEI, but I wanted the shorter length of pull which wasn't available with the original. I have really short arms, since I'm only 5'3, so I'm going with the shortest butt pad.
Maintenance wise, I don't think you can get any better than the SBEs.


----------



## Scaredy-snow

I would never consider buying an SBEII until Benelli resolves the extracter plate problem. A semi-common occurance according to gunsmiths - I've seen it on three different occasions (one, the dude had to leave live ammo. in the gun, it was jammed sobad) Apparently, there is an after market extracter plate available that won't bend into a pretzel.

On the other hand, I run at least 5 flats of 3.5" steel per year through a SBE origional with no problems. I know a number of people are trading their SBEII's for Beretta's and SBE's. If I were in the market, I'd find a decent used Black Eagal and never look back.


----------



## jmillercustoms

Browning Gold :lol:


----------



## zettler

My Extrema 2 broke after five months late last month - the ejector inside the barrel broke and when they sent it back repaired I discovered the choke tube was cracked right down the middle.

My SX2 has been sent in twice for repair - once for the hammer breaking in half and just recently they replaced the entire bolt assembly.

My SBE is new and hasn't had any issues - yet.

My Mossberg 935 went back twice.

What I find amazing is that many times after I have expereienced a breakdown, I had to go back to the one gun that stil worked no matter what - the Mossberg 835 - go figure!

Go for the fit but keep a backup just in case!


----------



## Hardsell

My hunting buddy has Browning Gold. It seemed all right. I thought it was a tad heavy, but he's a bigger guy. The only problem he's had with it is when it's cold it tends to operate sluggishly.


----------



## xtrema2

i have the xtrema2 and i love it..i have no experience with the benelli but i have a stoeger and i heard they have much the same fit and although it was nice it used to hit me in the cheek bone so i decided to go with the beretta..great gun ..ive used it for puddlers in the fall to divers in the snow and in the boat and there's not a spot of rust on this gun..one small negative is that i have the black synthetic gun and the barrel and receiver tend to scratch very easy..but i just make sure i have something soft to lean my gun against..great gun IMO but id still go and have a look at both to check the feel


----------



## TINGER

I own a SBE 2 and it has not given me any problems. I absolutely cherish it. The butt pad fits into your shoulder really well and cycles shells better then any automatic i have ever seen


----------



## TINGER

pictures say a thousand words there is my SBE2 getting it done last fall


----------



## possumfoot

AWO said:


> I've had the Beretta Extrema 1 and 2's, the Benelli SBE2 and a Super X 2, I stuck with the original Extrema with the stocks off of a Extrema 2. I sent the Extrema 2 back after a week due to Beretta's TERRIBLE turn around on special order times, still haven't recieved my front stock in 2 months now!!! Super X2 was o.k., heavy in the front, and did have issues in the field with the action not fully closed and not firing the shell. My buddy has one and the shell fired and blew out the chamber, pretty freak accident there. SBE 2 was a pain in the a$$ to take apart and there was still way too much recoil, I don't care what anyone says. Relible gun in the long run, but I don't like to ache after a day of throwing 3 1/2" Heavy Steel at snows.
> 
> Beretta is the easiest to take completely apart in my opinion out of the 3. Still shooting the first Extrema I bought, plan on getting it dipped in a month to "restore" it.


when is the last time you took a sbe2 apart. there is no easier gun to break down


----------



## possumfoot

Reemdog said:


> I would never consider buying an SBEII until Benelli resolves the extracter plate problem. A semi-common occurance according to gunsmiths - I've seen it on three different occasions (one, the dude had to leave live ammo. in the gun, it was jammed sobad) Apparently, there is an after market extracter plate available that won't bend into a pretzel.
> 
> On the other hand, I run at least 5 flats of 3.5" steel per year through a SBE origional with no problems. I know a number of people are trading their SBEII's for Beretta's and SBE's. If I were in the market, I'd find a decent used Black Eagal and never look back.


never heard of an extracter plate.. ejector plate or extracter pin..
i have had a plate break on 2 dif guns but it took 24 cases of 3.5s in one and 32 in the other.. (single season shooting.)


----------



## USAlx50

TINGER said:


> pictures say a thousand words there is my SBE2 getting it done last fall


So you killed 3 geese with your SBE2? Hot damn! :lol: Sorry you left it out there.

Personally I'd pick the Extrema, although I dont think there is a gun that shoulders more nicely and feels great in the store then the SBE2.

Do a search, this topic has been discussed many times. It comes down to personal preference.


----------



## jonesy12

I would say SX3. The SBE2 and Extrema are nice, but save a couple hundred and buy shells for the SX3


----------



## TINGER

USAlx50 said:


> TINGER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures say a thousand words there is my SBE2 getting it done last fall
> 
> 
> 
> So you killed 3 geese with your SBE2? Hot damn! :lol: Sorry you left it out there.
> 
> Personally I'd pick the Extrema, although I dont think there is a gun that shoulders more nicely and feels great in the store then the SBE2.
> 
> Do a search, this topic has been discussed many times. It comes down to personal preference.
Click to expand...

I can take joke. but i could have put a picture of my benelli with 41 snows and numerous other good outings where i cycled through a lot of shells without any problems


----------



## USAlx50

:beer:

I must sadly admit that my sx3 jammed for the first time in its young life yesterday. It got all full of mud and other $hit and did not cycle reliably finally. Oh well, clean her out and she'll be fine again.


----------



## Jungda99

zettler said:


> My Extrema 2 broke after five months late last month - the ejector inside the barrel broke and when they sent it back repaired I discovered the choke tube was cracked right down the middle.
> 
> My SX2 has been sent in twice for repair - once for the hammer breaking in half and just recently they replaced the entire bolt assembly.
> 
> My SBE is new and hasn't had any issues - yet.
> 
> My Mossberg 935 went back twice.
> 
> What I find amazing is that many times after I have expereienced a breakdown, I had to go back to the one gun that stil worked no matter what - the Mossberg 835 - go figure!
> 
> Go for the fit but keep a backup just in case!


My question to you is what in the world do you do to your guns to cause them to break so much?

I can see a gun breaking here and there but to have all your guns break twice???? I am leaning more towards operator error in this case! oke:


----------



## TINGER

USAlx50 said:


> :beer:
> 
> I must sadly admit that my sx3 jammed for the first time in its young life yesterday. It got all full of mud and other $hit and did not cycle reliably finally. Oh well, clean her out and she'll be fine again.


well if your gonna use it for waterfowl your gonna put it through anything and everything


----------



## USAlx50

Not in the fall I'm not. Dry fields that I dont have to crawl in is where you'll find me.


----------



## born2kill

Jungda99 said:


> zettler said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Extrema 2 broke after five months late last month - the ejector inside the barrel broke and when they sent it back repaired I discovered the choke tube was cracked right down the middle.
> 
> My SX2 has been sent in twice for repair - once for the hammer breaking in half and just recently they replaced the entire bolt assembly.
> 
> My SBE is new and hasn't had any issues - yet.
> 
> My Mossberg 935 went back twice.
> 
> What I find amazing is that many times after I have expereienced a breakdown, I had to go back to the one gun that stil worked no matter what - the Mossberg 835 - go figure!
> 
> Go for the fit but keep a backup just in case!
> 
> 
> 
> My question to you is what in the world do you do to your guns to cause them to break so much?
> 
> I can see a gun breaking here and there but to have all your guns break twice???? I am leaning more towards operator error in this case! oke:
Click to expand...

my gun has broken twice on me and they say it is all a manufactur error which is nice. but both times it was the same part on my gun. 
i have a remington 11-87 2 3/4--3 1/2 inch it shooots. 32 inch barrel. and it brings the smackdown to everything in my sights. i love that gun even the broken parts on it but it shoots fast, never jammed, and you can drop my gun in wat ever you want and pick it up and fire that thing which doesn't sound possible because of my broken parts but they say it also comes from shooting the gun alot. i shoot it alot(around 7000 to 10000+shells a year)


----------



## SDwaterfowler

born2kill said:


> i shoot it alot(around 7000 to 10000+shells a year)


WOW, that is like 40 CASES of shells a year!  If you take an average case price on cheap shells, that comes to around $5000 for shells alone. If you are actually telling the truth, then you must have one sore shoulder.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

A little late in the game, but I'll add my 2 cents.

I own a Benelli SBEII and have grown to dislike it more all the time. You have to keep it EXTREMELY clean, especially on the slides or it's a pretty expensive single shot. I break mine apart and clean after every hunt, but the following morning I'm finding myself more disappointed.

I retired the SBE about 2 weeks ago and have been shooting my Beretta O/U ever since. At least that way I know I will get more than 1 shot.

Really depressing


----------



## born2kill

SDwaterfowler said:


> born2kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> i shoot it alot(around 7000 to 10000+shells a year)
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, that is like 40 CASES of shells a year!  If you take an average case price on cheap shells, that comes to around $5000 for shells alone. If you are actually telling the truth, then you must have one sore shoulder.
Click to expand...

why would i lie about that? the shells i buy are $15 for 100 shells. and i shot trap, league, and lots and lots of pigeons and alot of extra clay pigeons also. plus you have snow goose hunting, deer, grouse, pheasanting hunting in dakota, duck goose you start adding that all in it isn;t hard to come up with that number for me


----------



## jgat

This debate has been going on for a long time. However the last year or so I have been hearing more and more dis-satisfied SBE2 owners and a few years ago you never heard any. It sounds like once the SBE2's get a few years old they start having problems.


----------



## h2ofwlr

Somebody said get a SX3, I have one. They have a defective cycling system for 3.5" shells. 3" is not problem at all. Just the 3.5". It will not feed the shell up out of the magazine about every 3 to 4th shell. I am VERY disappointed in it because of it. A big factor in putting a real damper on my Snow hunting trip to SD and ND. Not knowing if it'll cycle really throws ones rythym off. :******: So I can not recomend it at all.

Frankly, I am starting to question if ANY gun can reliably cycle 3.5" shells.


----------



## jgat

h2ofwlr said:


> Frankly, I am starting to question if ANY gun can reliably cycle 3.5" shells.


Xtrema 2


----------



## jgat

FPP


----------



## Hardsell

h2ofwlr:
I've never had problems with my 8 year old SBEI cycling 3 1/2 shells and my brother hasn't had any problems with his SBEII cycyling them.


----------

